# Market for 1980, awesome condition, 528I?



## krk6987 (May 2, 2016)

I have a friend who has an awesome condition 1980, 528I with 200,000 miles on it. It has had 2 owners and 1 mechanic and is very well taken care of. They are looking to sell and don't even know where to begin. Is there much of a market for these cars and if so do you have any recommendations for them on where to start?







_a2_


----------

